# Tracking both Forums



## Michael Billings (Nov 7, 2002)

(This was originally posted on the Kenpo Technical Forum in response to combining the Technical and General Kenpo Forums.)

I remember asking Mr. Conatser how he managed to keep up with all the posts, and reply, on MartialTalk as well as the other forums he frequents. It was the old dreaded Kenpo "Secrets" - so I set out on a journey of my own.

After lots of research, I found another browser called Mozilla, which opens multiple tabs instead of new windows when opening a link. From the "New Posts Since Last Visit" you can open all the "Kenpo" pages at once and read at your leasure.

Mozilla is not new, and a lot of my IT and programmer friends already used it. It is a lot less trouble to open multiple tabs to "last message viewed", and then browse through the tabs to keep up.

I am using Version 1.1 now, and it has been extremly stable and lean. It also limits pop up windows with the corrects settings. I use another email program, and often when not on a forum, use another browser. Version 1.0 is still out there and I used this for several months before upgrading to V 1.1. Anyone interested in experimenting, and who knows something about installing software can review this free browser at:

http://www.mozilla.org

I take no responsibility for what this does to your machine and other browsers, as you must correct the settings to keep it from becoming your default browser or email client. It is no problem if you know how to undo this and import or export bookmarks and address books, etc. from other email or browser programs. I like it a lot and am using it more and more at work and home. Besides, a lot of the viruses targeted for Microsoft products just don't find an executable file here. No guarantees that you won't get a virus, but it limits exposure that targets Outlook address books, as does Netscape (same group of developers - they just left and did their own thing.) The engine they use is the same one used in Netscape 6 or 7 (Gecko I believe.)

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 7, 2002)

The Opera browser (www.opera.com) implemented tabbed broesing YEARS before mozilla did; mozilla only put it in about v.0.9.8.

Opera is free, and it altogether a better browser anyway. It has cool mouse gestures which save you a lot of time, and it also handles it's cache very well. Has a cool zoom function built in as well, and other stuff.

You should try it... 

Ian.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2002)

It sounds like one or the other of these could be handy for some MartialTalk members.


----------

